# HELP! I Broke My WIFI :(



## KJM (Jun 25, 2013)

My wifi was working fine up until I rooted my phone with http://www.redmondpie.com/root-samsung-stratosphere-4g-on-android-2.3.5-gingerbread-how-to-tutorial/and after I flashed, rebooted my phone wifi would not scan for networks. I googled fixes and so I made sure the proxy and port were empty. So after no luck and getting really aggrivated at my slow 3g and slightly faster 4g I just decided to unroot and see if that worked (I used http://theunlockr.com/2013/03/17/how-to-unroot-the-samsung-stratosphere/ ) (But the unrooting required a wipe so I checked after that too and still no luck) I did everything perfect step by step (except in rooting I used KERNEL instead of kernel and used two dashes instead of one). so now I am unrooted and still have no wifi. My firmware version is 2.3.6 , ny Baseband version is I405.05 V.GC1 SCH-I405.GC1 , My Kernel Version is 2.6.35.7-EI2 with other crap in the kernel version: [email protected] #2 Sun Oct 23 02:09:29 EDT 2011, And the build number is SCH-I405.GC1 .... Now that Im looking at this I feel pretty stupid for flashing a really old kernel on. Please PLEASE PLEASE help and Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

The problem is you used old instructions and binaries (kernel) with a new ROM... the instructions and files you used were for the old EI2 ROM and you have GC1.

To fix this you need to root again, or at least have CWM Recovery installed, and flash a GC1 kernel (or a full ROM) which can be found in the first post of this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40512-gc1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/

The problem is the radios, they cannot be changed as we do not have the full modules, so you are stuck with using a GC1 kernel and not the EI2 one you probably used in rooting.


----------



## KJM (Jun 25, 2013)

acejavelin said:


> The problem is you used old instructions and binaries (kernel) with a new ROM... the instructions and files you used were for the old EI2 ROM and you have GC1.
> 
> To fix this you need to root again, or at least have CWM Recovery installed, and flash a GC1 kernel (or a full ROM) which can be found in the first post of this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...d-rooted-stock/
> 
> The problem is the radios, they cannot be changed as we do not have the full modules, so you are stuck with using a GC1 kernel and not the EI2 one you probably used in rooting.


Thank You very much (as it turned out the instructions failed to unroot it lol) But I installed the Clockworkmod and then I flashed the kernel and my wifi instanly turned on  now my wifi works (and I had also broked my camera and that works now too)


----------

